# Yet another version of the Recruiting Web Site



## drfhoule (4 Oct 2006)

Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Multimedia Services has been asked to develop yet another version of the Recruiting Web site in order to match the "look and feel" of the new movie theatre and television advertising video - it's a question of branding. No changes will be made to the contents and navigation of the site. The new version is expected to be launched on Monday Oct 9 at noon, Montreal time.  http://www.forces.ca

We value your comments, so please take a look at the present Web site and fill out the survey if you have not already done so, and then, wait until Monday afternoon or later to empty your browser cache and take a look at the new version before filling out the survey again.   Of course, you can also express your opinion here.

The more people respond, the more significant the results of the survey.

Thank you for your usual co-operation in making recruiting more effective.

F. Houle, Manager, Communications and Quality Control, CFRG Multimedia Services


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2006)

Mr Houle - is there going to be a "non-fancy" version; I tried accessing the site from a DND computer without the required player and found that I was quite limited in what I could do on the site.  Maybe I just didn't click the right buttons?


----------



## Jacqueline (4 Oct 2006)

In my opinion, this is a real straight up advertisement. People have so many things to deal with, we need to talk straight up and down.


----------



## drfhoule (4 Oct 2006)

An html version is in the works and should be available in a few weeks. Anybody accessing the site through DWAN has obviously already been recruited and is not part of our target audience    However, we know that people who do not have access to high-speed internet would also appreciate faster-loading html pages.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Oct 2006)

drfhoule said:
			
		

> An html version is in the works and should be available in a few weeks. *Anybody accessing the site through DWAN has obviously already been recruited and is not part of our target audience *   However, we know that people who do not have access to high-speed internet would also appreciate faster-loading html pages.



Perhaps, but they are undoubtedly (directly or indirectly) part of your information campaign.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Oct 2006)

drfhoule said:
			
		

> An html version is in the works and should be available in a few weeks. *Anybody accessing the site through DWAN has obviously already been recruited and is not part of our target audience*    However, we know that people who do not have access to high-speed internet would also appreciate faster-loading html pages.



But we are/can be messengers, thus should know about the latest efforts...

G2G


----------



## drfhoule (4 Oct 2006)

Yes, and everyone in the Canadian Forces is now a recruiter as Col Cotten and Gen Hillier have been saying, and you should be aware of what the potential recruit can see on the Recruiting Web site - but not on DWAN it seems. So please find an Internet station and find out what we are offering and provide us with feedback. Thanks to all.


----------



## Ender Wiggen (5 Oct 2006)

I was looking through the site and I was impressed, though while browing though the combat engineers information section laying minefields was listed as part of the job description. 

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=043&html=False&bhcp=1

Is the army regaining this capability?


EDIT: spelling


----------



## Donut (5 Oct 2006)

Well, it doesn't come through the BC MO Health computers, either.  So much for reaching my target audience.  

But, on  positive note, if there're 90,000 new recruiters, I can hang up my green suit.  

Ender Wiggin, the engineers never lost the capability, the CF just stopped using anti-pers mines.

AP = Banned

AT = Fine


----------



## Ender Wiggen (5 Oct 2006)

Ahhhh.... thanks.  :-[


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2006)

drfhoule said:
			
		

> Yes, and everyone in the Canadian Forces is now a recruiter as Col Cotten and Gen Hillier have been saying, and you should be aware of what the potential recruit can see on the Recruiting Web site - but not on DWAN it seems. So please find an Internet station and find out what we are offering and provide us with feedback. Thanks to all.



Well Mr. Houle, you have finely encapsulated everything that is wrong with our IT support  ..... "We want your opinions, but not if it contradicts what we've already decided to do."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2006)

Doesn't work [very well] with the Ontario Govt. computers either,.............I guess those kids looking for employment at "jobstarts, employment kiosks, etc" need not apply?

Substance over style, please.........


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Oct 2006)

Some of the trades videos are over 15 years old- for example the artillery air defence video.


----------



## drfhoule (5 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Doesn't work [very well] with the Ontario Govt. computers either,.............I guess those kids looking for employment at "jobstarts, employment kiosks, etc" need not apply?



You bring up an important point about employment kiosks. Would you be kind enough to expand on what you mean by "doesn't work very well'? Is it Flash items not showing, movies not loading or loading too slowly, or the "apply online" link not working...?  Thank you.


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2006)

HTML VERSION IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS?

Has he any idea at all of how much of this country does not have High Speed Internet? Is this Toronto/Ottawa centric? 

Typical IT S*%t...."it works for me, I can't help it if you and your equipment are inferior". 

If you are going to a national audience..then your sites MUST be backward compatible...not everyone can afford all the bells and whistles!
A simple script will detect whether the targeted computer is flash capable and default to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Oct 2006)

Amateur hour.


_Plus ça change …_ etc.  Makes me feel like I’m still serving.


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Oct 2006)

Come on guys - stick to constructive feedback. This is a trial version, not yet the real deal.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Oct 2006)

Madame Houle,

I love the look and feel ... I looked at the Pilot page (my trade) and I think that people will be rather confused by the "Blackhawk Training," which has nothing to do with Pilots ... there was an article (also in Maple Leaf?) some time ago about Canadian pilots training on C17s that I think would be a far more appropriate example ... really looks slick, though.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2006)

Ms. Houle.....%$#@*.....sorry I had a 6 point constructive post all keyed up with more to follow but i lost it when I clicked on the most annoying point I had. Everytime I tried to "go" anywhere that confounded "do you want to download and install flash player 9, etc." popped up and this time when I clicked on it to get the exact wording the window that opened was the one I was using for my post.  

Will try and repost my thoughts later....however quickly the second most important thing was no video. If I was a newbie and clicked on the cool guy with the gun, I heard lots of neat boom-booms but no visual for it.....


----------



## drfhoule (5 Oct 2006)

le_coq_rapide said:
			
		

> Madame Houle,
> 
> I love the look and feel ... I looked at the Pilot page (my trade) and I think that people will be rather confused by the "Blackhawk Training," which has nothing to do with Pilots ... there was an article (also in Maple Leaf?) some time ago about Canadian pilots training on C17s that I think would be a far more appropriate example ... really looks slick, though.



Thank you, I just removed reference to the Blackhawk. Unfortunately the Maple Leaf site has been down for some time now but I will endeavour to find the article on C17 as soon as possible.


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Come on guys - stick to constructive feedback. This is a trial version, not yet the real deal.



It is? gulp...I thought it was the end product. If that is the case, take my points as suggestions...I work with a lot of people who are still using legacy computers and dial up...it's important to them to


----------



## foerestedwarrior (5 Oct 2006)

Ya, the highspeed point is huge. My sister is looking at joining the forces, and she is on dialup, it took her almost 10 minutes to load the first page. I fixed the problemby emailing her the exact link to the page she wanted. Having a non flash, HTML site is critical. My parents(sister lives with them) lives in a rural area only 20 minutes north of barrie. So they are not that far out of areas that have highspeed, but dont have it. Think of the millions that are not near a big city.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Oct 2006)

M. Houle, highly recommend a splash-page with [high-bandwith][low-bandwidth] options to enter the site.


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> M. Houle, highly recommend a splash-page with [high-bandwith][low-bandwidth] options to enter the site.



examples can be seen for CBC radio (click on a link for a city and you get the choice) or CTV news video clips...has choice of high/low speed connection


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Oct 2006)

I took a quick look last night at the armour page, lots of good video and you felt that you were being talked to, which is good. It's a bit like organized "word of mouth" like a friend giving you the straight goods. so bonus points on that. But I would give up on the webpage if on Dial-up. You need a watered down webpage for those who are dailup only. A lot of kids up North have no access to high speed. Also make sure that it is designed to be included in web searches.

This site is aimed at the younger population that has not been part of the military, perhaps you should include a link to a page aimed towards ex-members, serving reserves and older guys, trying to bring them in.


----------



## IrishCanuck (5 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> HTML VERSION IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS?
> 
> Has he any idea at all of how much of this country does not have High Speed Internet? Is this Toronto/Ottawa centric?
> 
> ...



Um.. but they are making it backwards compatible? I don't see your point, it's like you are negatively agreeing with him.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Oct 2006)

drfhoule said:
			
		

> Thank you, I just removed reference to the Blackhawk. Unfortunately the Maple Leaf site has been down for some time now but I will endeavour to find the article on C17 as soon as possible.



I think this is the article I was thinking about: http://www.forces.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/html_files/html_view_e.asp?page=vol5_7airforce  Two CF pilots on exchange with the USAF flying the C-17 at McChord (actually from a couple of years ago) ... 

HTH & for the record, I am not having any technical problems with the site.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (5 Oct 2006)

drfhoule- an idea that I've seen elsewhere. How about trade profiles, ie XXX Trade, a description of training and conditions of work, and a link to a serving soldier/sailor/aircrew who has filled out a questionairre 'Why did you join? ' What has your best moment been so far?' 'What are comes next in your career' 'What do you like best about your trade?'

Also links to field army units would be helpful, so persons already in the process can check out the units they could be posted to, and persons thinking about joining can look at their options as to postings in certain trades.

Other than that a great site and a great change from the old site.


----------



## pylon (6 Oct 2006)

I think the new site is done quite well.  

It is flashier, has more bells and whistles however, I am surprised that some of the video content is so old.  Image tech is still listed as Photo Tech (in the video) which isn't even the trade name and hasn't been for some time.  Many of the other trades are filmed in the early - mid 90's, showing old uniforms, equipment, etc.

Looking forward to the new, new site.



kc


----------



## Meridian (7 Oct 2006)

In the browse all jobs dropdown,  all of the officer positions do not actually say "officer'.

Example.  If you want Artillery Officer,  you have to click on Artillery.   The NCM jobs are there, however, listed under their more descriptive titles "Artillery Soldier-Field".

If I was a newbie, I would just click on Artillery, and think that it was only open to officers.....


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (7 Oct 2006)

My trade, Electrical Distribution Tech, the video is really out of date and is all of the construction engineering trades. The MOC is incorrect. Needs to be updated. The fella on the ED Tech site is some good looking too...(Me ;D)

The career matcher doesn't work also.


----------



## Inspir (9 Oct 2006)

The introduction page looks better. 
The rest is fairly much the same except the colour changes. 
A lot more gloomy looking.
Looks great!


----------

